# Bottom Bracket ??



## oldgoat (Feb 7, 2005)

Can you get CAAD 10's with threaded Bottom brackets ? If not. has anyone use the glued in insert to make the bb30 a threaded BB ?


----------



## sixate (Jul 6, 2009)

CAAD 10's are BB30 only. I recently had the same issue because I bought a 2010 CAAD 9 frame (BB30), but my old frame had a threaded BB. I have an 8 month old SRAM Red threaded BB crankset so I didn't want to buy another Red crank because mine is too new to get rid of. So I still used BB30, but with a Wheels Manufacturing BB30 shim so I could still use my crank. I didn't like the idea of pressing the insert into the frame, and still having to use a threaded BB. It just seems like it would creak, and it's a heavier option than what I'm using. Plus, if I decide to upgrade to a BB30 crank in a couple of years I can easily do it by taking the shims off with no hassle at all.

Wheels Manufacturing makes SRAM or Shimano shims. They won't work with FSA.

Below is a pic of the Wheels Manufacturing shim on my CAAD 9.


----------



## oldgoat (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks . That looks like the fix i need. i have a Sram SRM that i want to continue using so that will be perfect. Cdales pressed in insert just looks like a bad idea. 
You think cdale would come up with a better idea !!


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey sixate,,how this shims performed? any creaking sounds or issues? Im planning to swap my FSA to shimano,,thanks



sixate said:


> CAAD 10's are BB30 only. I recently had the same issue because I bought a 2010 CAAD 9 frame (BB30), but my old frame had a threaded BB. I have an 8 month old SRAM Red threaded BB crankset so I didn't want to buy another Red crank because mine is too new to get rid of. So I still used BB30, but with a Wheels Manufacturing BB30 shim so I could still use my crank. I didn't like the idea of pressing the insert into the frame, and still having to use a threaded BB. It just seems like it would creak, and it's a heavier option than what I'm using. Plus, if I decide to upgrade to a BB30 crank in a couple of years I can easily do it by taking the shims off with no hassle at all.
> 
> Wheels Manufacturing makes SRAM or Shimano shims. They won't work with FSA.
> 
> Below is a pic of the Wheels Manufacturing shim on my CAAD 9.


----------



## sixate (Jul 6, 2009)

They work great. No creaks, or any other issue. 

Although, if you're buying a new crank just buy a BB30 crank.


----------

